# Track Ready but small problem with PSS9's, please help!!



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

Yesterday my fellow track fans i spend the whole day getting my PSS9's, RD front strut bar, SS brake lines and ATE fluid put on, was a great experience just watching it,!!

Well when they were installing the rear coil-over they fund that the ring or adjustible perch on rear were getting harder to lower and finally went to hard to lower the rear perches anylonger, Has anybobody had this problem??

Its seems that the perch is about 3/4 down and wont turn anylonger because its just tight, wont turn anymore??

Is it a mounting problem or a problem with the perch,suspension??

Well the car looks great except that the rear is a bit high do to the non-cooperating perch not going down anyfurther??

Should i call Bilstein??

Anyhelp will be appreciated, Thank You!!


By the way i will give a full report on how this suspension does on the Sebring circuit this weekend , cant wait!!

Thakn everyone!!

Pedro-:thumbup:


----------

